# DAT Dateien, wie wiedergeben?



## Netos (27. Juli 2005)

hmm nun der Film besteht nun hauptsächlich aus einer DAT datei, wie kann ich diesen anschauen?

Danke!


----------



## chmee (27. Juli 2005)

ist scheinbar eine VCD Datei, die eigentlich mit Windows-MediaPlayer oder
ner DVD-Player-Software betrachtbar sein sollte..

Vielleicht bringt umbennen nach .mpg etwas.

mfg chmee


----------



## Netos (27. Juli 2005)

Thx, mit wmp funktionierts net, dafür aber mit nem DVD player  danke und erledigt..


----------

